# [ESCRITORIO]hola me podrian echar la mano

## frezee13

hola me podrian hechar lamano con la instalacion de gdesklets halgo como esto tengo el gentoo 2004.2 lo quiero dejar como este este que es lo que nesesito hacer

----------

## omarsh

emergea gdesklets-core, la barra de abajo que se parece al dock de mac, es x11-plugins/desklet-starterbar, y puedes encontrar mas desklets en x11-plugins/desklet-* (emerge --search desklet)

saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## frezee13

ya lo hice lo del emrge pero me dice

esto  

emerge --search gdesklets 

gnome extra/gdesklets-core [masked]

  latest versionavailable:0.26.1

como puedo resolver esto porfavor ayudame

----------

## DDrDark

Te  recomiendo que te leas [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente

Creo que tienes desactualizado el portage ya que al hacer un emerge -s gdesklets-core me sale esto:

*  gnome-extra/gdesklets-core

      Latest version available: 0.34.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.34.3-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,098 kB

      Homepage:    http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org

      Description: GNOME Desktop Applets: core library for the desktop applets

      License:     GPL-2

Intenta actualizar el portage con emerge --sync aver si te sale una version más nueva. Si no, deberás desenmascararlo siguiendo la guía que te puse arriba

----------

## frezee13

estoy en eso si salen duda os podreis contestar 

primero hare lo que me dices gracias

----------

## frezee13

hice un emerge --sync

ahora quiero instalar por

ejemplo

emerge mplayer

!!! ARCH is not set... are you missing the /etc/make.profile smlink?

is the symlink correct? is your portage tree complete?

por que me aprece esto

me podrias ayudar cheque el /etc/make.profile y supuestamente esta roto tiene que veralgo con esto al hacer emerge --sync tenia que hacer alguan otra cosa 

aparte hice emerge --search gdesklets-core ahora si me aparecen versiones nuevas me podrian ayudar gracias

----------

## omarsh

necesitas poner tu perfil, crea un enlace simbolico con ln, que arquitectura es tu pc?

por ejemplo...

```
~ $ ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 48 nov  3 16:11 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1
```

ese es el mio, tu crea el tuyo hacia el perfil que vas a usar (en mi caso 2005.1) y la arquitectura que tienes  :Smile:  saludos

----------

## frezee13

ya hice el enlace 

ln -snf /usr/share/profiles/defualt/-linux/x86/2004.2/ /etc/make.profile

pero sacame de duda mi hasta ahorita lo que enetndido  que al momento de haber hecho 

emerge --sync

actualiza mi arbol de portage ok almomento de hacer esto se configura todo totalmente nuevo 

 por asi decirlo como si "recompilara mi kernel"  pero entoces tendria que tomar desde este punto

para resolver este problema el portage lo tome desde el cdrom de gentoo2004.2 que fue el portage- 

20040710.tar.bz2 bueno entonces tendria que empezar desde aqui bajar el arbol de portage y empezar de cero ?

asi es la cosa o me estoy yendo al exrtremo 

cualquier sugerencia duda aclaracion correccion regaño queja sera agradecida 

ok gracias

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

una vez echo el 

```
emerge sync
```

 el sistema te va a pedir actualices porque hay paquetes nuevos e indispensable, por lo que te va a tocar hacer un 

```
emerge -uDv world
```

 antes de continuar con lo que quieres en tu sistema, inclusive hay nuevo kernel gcc glibc, en pocas palabras te toca actualizar para continuar.

----------

## frezee13

ya me avente el sistema o toda via no

que me recomendan al emerger sal esto

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

localhost root # emerge -uDv world

!!! 'str' object has no attribute 'insert'

!!! 'rm -Rf /usr/portage/profiles; emerge sync' may fix this. If it does

!!! not then please report this to bugs.gentoo.org and, if possible, a dev

!!! on #gentoo (irc.freenode.org)

localhost root # 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo lo he echo y no pasa nada solo que baja el portage de nuevo y actualizado

```
rm -Rf /usr/portage

emerge sync

emerge -uDv world
```

lo que te indica es que tu arbol de portage esta desactualizado y necesita bajar el nuevo

----------

## frezee13

como le hago para bajar el nuevo e instalarlo 

y antes que nada gracias por tu paciencia y saludo 

atte frezee13@hotmail.com

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

solo debes hacer lo que te indique en el post anterior, borra el arbol haces el sync y el baja en nuevo, luego de esto prepara mucho café y bocatas y un buen libro ó juego porque te toca actualizar gran parte del sistema con el emerge -uDv world

----------

## frezee13

HOLA PRIMERO QUE NADA AL MOMENTO DE ACTULIZAR MI PORTAGE

CON 

emerge sync

ahora quiero instalar por 

ejemplo 

emerge uDv world

!!! ARCH is not set... are you missing the /etc/make.profile smlink? 

is the symlink correct? is your portage tree complete? 

por que me aprece esto 

otra pregunta para hacer esto nesesito buena conexion adsl

a fuerzas y otra cosa si me desconecto al volver hacer emerge sync termina la actualizacion y como puedo enlazazar el make profile si la ruta es diferente como comprobar a que ruta se descargo el portage 

que daros nesesitan para hacer si se esta descargando correctamente

bueno ojala me sugirieran checar algunos paso sobre la instalacion

----------

## Sertinell

Te recomiendo qe le vuelvas aechar un ojo al manual de instalacion  :Wink: 

Ah! y lee los mensajes de error !!  :Smile: 

----------

